# DRI exchange through RCI?



## allenwyn (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, my sister bought a timeshare through DRI, and has purchased an RCI membership.  She can see her resort when she logs into RCI, but cannot deposit her weeks there.  She is a total newbie.  I understand that DRI exchanges into II, so I assume that is why she cannot deposit into RCI.  (I own Wyndham, so I am no help at all.)  Does anyone know if it is possible to deposit DRI weeks into RCI?  And, if so, HOW would one do it?  TIA


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Many deeded weeks exchange through RCI, some only exchange through RCI, some exchange through II and RCI and some II only.  DRI points members exchange through II only.  Which resort and who is telling her she can't deposit in RCI, DRI or RCI?  DRI likely requires her to pre pay her MF before depositing.  If it is a float week she may need to reserve a week before depositing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 20, 2017)

allenwyn said:


> Hi, my sister bought a timeshare through DRI, and has purchased an RCI membership. …


If she bought from Diamond, she probably is enrolled in Diamond's Club, and her timeshare is part of the Club inventory.  If that is the case then Interval is the only company with whom she can exchange that timeshare, and then only by entering Interval via her club membership.

The only way that she would be able to use the ownership in an exchange company other than Interval would be to withdraw her timeshare from the Club  (which would also terminate her Club membership).  After that her ability to use her timeshare for an exchange would have to be in accordance with the exchange rules for whatever it is she owns.

Also, if she bought from DRI it's likely that she has an ownership in a trust, rather than a deeded week at a resort.


----------



## allenwyn (Oct 20, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Many deeded weeks exchange through RCI, some only exchange through RCI, some exchange through II and RCI and some II only.  DRI points members exchange through II only.  Which resort and who is telling her she can't deposit in RCI, DRI or RCI?  DRI likely requires her to pre pay her MF before depositing.  If it is a float week she may need to reserve a week before depositing.


She owns at Sedona Springs.  No one has said she can't, it just doesn't appear to be a possibility as RCI shows her weeks, but they are unavailable for deposit.  Her MF fees are up to date.  She has no trading power according to the RCI site and it won't even calculate trading power for future years.  (I'm not entirely sure how RCI works outside of the Wyndham/RCI portal myself.)


----------



## allenwyn (Oct 20, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If she bought from Diamond, she probably is enrolled in Diamond's Club, and her timeshare is part of the Club inventory.  If that is the case then Interval is the only company with whom she can exchange that timeshare, and then only by entering Interval via her club membership.
> 
> The only way that she would be able to use the ownership in an exchange company other than Interval would be to withdraw her timeshare from the Club  (which would also terminate her Club membership).  After that her ability to use her timeshare for an exchange would have to be in accordance with the exchange rules for whatever it is she owns.
> 
> Also, if she bought from DRI it's likely that she has an ownership in a trust, rather than a deeded week at a resort.


She bought resale.  How do you find out the exchange rules for her resort - Sedona Springs?


----------



## nuwermj (Oct 20, 2017)

Sedona Springs is not managed by DRI. I don't know who owns the developer rights. I think it is a Vacation Internationale resort. 

http://vacationinternationale.com/resorts/SedonaSprings.html


----------



## chemteach (Oct 20, 2017)

allenwyn said:


> She owns at Sedona Springs.  No one has said she can't, it just doesn't appear to be a possibility as RCI shows her weeks, but they are unavailable for deposit.  Her MF fees are up to date.  She has no trading power according to the RCI site and it won't even calculate trading power for future years.  (I'm not entirely sure how RCI works outside of the Wyndham/RCI portal myself.)


She should phone RCI directly to find out if she can deposit the week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2017)

allenwyn said:


> She owns at Sedona Springs.  No one has said she can't, it just doesn't appear to be a possibility as RCI shows her weeks, but they are unavailable for deposit.  Her MF fees are up to date.  She has no trading power according to the RCI site and it won't even calculate trading power for future years.  (I'm not entirely sure how RCI works outside of the Wyndham/RCI portal myself.)


The trading power column doesn't work for all my weeks.  Does it say to check with the resort to deposit or does it say deposit and it won't deposit?   Some resorts require that you not only be up to date but to deposit 2018, next years Mf should be paid as well even if the bill hasn't been sent out yet.


----------



## allenwyn (Oct 22, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> The trading power column doesn't work for all my weeks.  Does it say to check with the resort to deposit or does it say deposit and it won't deposit?   Some resorts require that you not only be up to date but to deposit 2018, next years Mf should be paid as well even if the bill hasn't been sent out yet.


It does say to check with your resort.  Since her MF are paid up, I assumed there was an additional problem.  Hmmm...


----------

